# Another Chariot



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Here is my version of the LIS chariot. All the improvements were inspired by various versions shown here in the forum.

Basically I customised the controls, added rails for the top dome, shelves for the side cabinets, a non slip floor, front lights (not working yet), a gun rack and various other bits and pieces. I find scratch building tends to slow me down so after a hiatus I just went and competed it without doing custom seat belts or accuratising the front scanner antenna...The curtains were paint shaded and I added curtain rods to most of them. Oh and I added grilling and details behind it.

The luggage is from the Tamiya Rally Mechanics set, as is the tool set.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

That looks great! :thumbsup:

Did you use the Aztec Dummy masks for the windows?

The Chariot is definitely a fun build.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Looks great.It would look even better on an alien planet diorama setting.:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I masked the frames with masking tape, took me ages so I only masked the outside and did the paint orange first, then aluminium over that. It worked well enough but not as well as doing it properly.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

That's terrific...really great finish


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It's a case where the photo looks better than the model. Somehow all the bumps, scraps and glue smears don't show much. I think taking the photo in the bright sunlight helped.

There were lots of scratches on the canopy, which is one reason why I took so long to finish it. I did use Pledge/Future on the doors and dome but the rest of the "glass" I left as is so it just looks like it's been through a few sandstorms on those desert planets the Robinsons keep crashing on.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nice work! This is such a great kit! I sold mine last year, but I have two more to get started on. Way to go!


----------

